# Hi im new here..advice needed pls



## blue eyez (Aug 29, 2005)

hi, im new here and will just quickly tell you my story. i am 20years old and from the west midlands area. we have been ttc for 2 1/2 years. i had a hsg and in july i was told that i have hydrosalpinx in both tubes and one is blocked. the only way we can concieve is through ivf. we have been reffered for the nhs which i was told has a waiting list of about 2 years, i dont want to wait that long so we are considering going private. i was in such shock when we out that we will need ivf that i couldnt ask the consultant any questions at our app. he was kind enough and told me that i could make another app to talk if i wanted which is next tuesday. i just wanted to ask you girls a few questions who are going through ivf...

how long did you have to wait to get reffered on the nhs?

how long do you have to wait if you go private? (im sure that depends on the clinc so anyone who has experience with the west midlands clinic any advice would be appreciated)

what clincs would you reccommend, i was considering midlands fertility services but i have not read much positive things about them, i am considering the priory hospital, but i am still looking around.

any advice would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello blue eyez ,
Firstly , welcome to the site hun . You'll find it very supportive and friendly , theres loads of information on here , and everyone is willing to share their own stories / experiences with you .
I can understand how shocked and upset you feel after hearing such terrible news . I felt just the same when i first found out we would need IVF . I too had hydro's in both my tubes . There is a section just for hydro ladies in the starting out and diagnosis section that you might find helpfull .
We wern't entitled to any help with the NHS so i can't tell you about waiting times for treatment with them , though i'm sure someone else will be able to .
Our experience of going private has been pretty quick . We first visited the clinic in March , and are doing our first IVF cycle right now .
I would recomend you get a copy of the HFEA guide to clinics which is really usefull when you are starting out , you can get your free copy here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/283/1/ .
Feel free to IM if i can be of any help ,
freespirit x


----------



## blue eyez (Aug 29, 2005)

hi freespirt thank you for replying, if you dont mind me asking have you had anything done to your tubes i.e removed,cauterized or clipped? the reason i am asking is they say hydros reduce the chances of ivf and seen as though you are going through it i would like your input please, at my app in july the doc mentioned having my tubes removed which i am not keen on at all, because once that is done there is no going back, and i know there is absolutly no chance of getting pg natuarlly, at my app i am going to ask the consultant about clipping the tubes prior to ivf, but i cant seem to find much on clipping tubes. im sorry i hope i am making sense to you.

i have checked out the other section and found it very helpful, thank you once again


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Blue eyez ,
I'm glad you found the other section helpfull . As i said feel free to fire away any questions i can help with . I had my tubes removed in May , good riddence i say , there was no way i was going to get pg natrually , and thats what my cons advised . I think they were in pretty bad shape . Anyway i was glad to get rid , i didn't want to risk the chance of any of that toxic fluid coming back and spoiling any chances that ivf would offer us .
i'm hear if you want to natter more PM me 
 freespirit x


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Blue eyez

I totally agree with Freespirit, I had both my tubes removed in May, both were badly damaged and filled with fluid. My consultant told me it was best to have them removed which would give me a better chance with IVF tx. Have had 2 natural pregnancies in the past which both resulted in a miscarriage which now I know is probably due to the toxic fluid in the tubes.  I am on the waiting list for a free go on the NHS but this could take 2-3 years so decided to self fund, but I wasn't happy with the hospital I was at so DH and I decided to go private at Care in Sheffield and are very happy so far with the service. I rang the clinic and got an app the following week, but becuase I'd had all the tests we needed at the NHS hospital we could start on my next period as long as they could get copies of all our tests from our previous hospital.  5 weeks later we have just started d/r in our first IVF cycle.

Make sure you ask as many questions as possible when you go see your consultant again next week, don't be afraid to take a pen and paper with a list of questions you want to ask and write down the answers, it sound silly but I could never remember what was said in some of my consultations and this did help alot. 

Good luck with your journey and let us know how you get on.

Love sunflower X


----------



## blue eyez (Aug 29, 2005)

i wish you all the best freespirt and sunflower i hope your ivf is a sucess 1st time. at this moment in time i dont want to get my tubes removed because im only 20 years old and im sure you will understand but even though my tubes might not be much use to i feel as thoguh i will be losing a very big part of me by getting them removed. i am in the west midlands area and rang up some ivf lclinics around here, from what i have read on here i am not to keen on MFS, i spoke to a lady a the Birmingham womens hospital and she was so nice and very helpful i have rang up a few more but havnt made my mind up yet.

freespirit were you not given other options such as getting your tubes clipped or cauterized prior to ivf? its just because i havnt read much about women getting their hydros clipped and how well that works.

sunflower thanks for your advice about the pen and paper to be honest i really wanted to do that but kinda felt silly but i just might do now ...lol


----------



## stapezac (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi - I am 28 and from from the West Midlands area and found out last year that me and my partner would need IVF ICSI treatment. We were told at New Cross hospital that the waiting list could be any thin up to 3 years- they couldnt really say. They referred us to Midlands fertility which is where you go on the waiting list for NHS funding and they also give you the option to go private there. I know many people have had success there but i didnt feel comfortable-there is no proper parking at the building and its on a high flor in an office block and not vvery private and to clinical for me. So in Febuary we decided to go private and went to ST Judes clinic off the penn road in Wolverhampton, they recently move to their own premisises which is a big house with parking and so comfortable. There is  only a small team of three people there- withe Mr Agedhe being the conusultant and he has one of the best pregnancy results in the country- I loved going there and speak to anyone who has been there and will say the same. I got my initial consultation within a week and started treatment the following month and I am very happy to say after the first attempt I am currently 28 weeks pregnant. For ICSI it is dearer than ivf and cost s £3,800 intotal, i believe IVF is around £3,000. They are a great team there- I would recommend to anyone. Anyway good luck with what ever you decide to do- all the best for the future.

Luv Rach


----------

